# Grubhub gettin’ ghetto! 💩



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Get prepared for an onslaught of new customers…the cheap-ass non-tipping ghetto type in seach of bargain basement offers just to feel entitled. 
Remember, you’re serving the community!


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Get prepared for an onslaught of new customers…the cheap-ass non-tipping ghetto type in seach of bargain basement offers just to feel entitled.
> Remember, you’re serving the community!
> 
> View attachment 667834
> ...


I'm not so sure about that, Gube. In order to qualify for free GrubHub deliveries, you would have to be paying for a Prime account @ $120 per year or I believe $80 if you're on Medicaid/SNAP?
I don't know how many ghetto-ites are apt to pay for Prime.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kalee said:


> I don't know how many ghetto-ites are apt to pay for Prime.


They “share” the same account. 😉


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They promised me big money. Can't believe it didn't happen


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Kalee said:


> I'm not so sure about that, Gube. In order to qualify for free GrubHub deliveries, you would have to be paying for a Prime account @ $120 per year or I believe $80 if you're on Medicaid/SNAP?
> I don't know how many ghetto-ites are apt to pay for Prime.


That was my thought, too. The low income won’t have Prime memberships to get this promo.

Sometimes my low income customers had more class than the upper middle class and rich because they tipped. 

Yet I could see with this partnership between Amazon & GH, people will think no tip is needed, regardless of the income level.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

For the record, I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber. People in the ghetto stay in the ghetto because they have poor money management skills. They buy all their junk on Amazon, order all their meals to be delivered, spend hundreds on cigarettes and booze, then can’t figure out where their rent money went.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

On top of it they advertise it with a cheese burger 🍔😂


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

All I can say is you'd think that the customers who are Prime members would tip more since they're getting free delivery, however that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They're not ordering at all. The prime boost lasted 1 day.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TobyD said:


> For the record, I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber. People in the ghetto stay in the ghetto because they have poor money management skills. They buy all their junk on Amazon, order all their meals to be delivered, spend hundreds on cigarettes and booze, then can’t figure out where their rent money went.


They buy one pack of cigs at a time instead of by the carton. I don't smoke and I know that's stupid.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

TobyD said:


> For the record, I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber. People in the ghetto stay in the ghetto because they have poor money management skills. They buy all their junk on Amazon, order all their meals to be delivered, spend hundreds on cigarettes and booze, then can’t figure out where their rent money went.


They don’t need to worry about the rent. Uncle Sucker will pay it for them.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Amazon has turned into ebay it's just full of resellers selling junk now. I used to order off Amazon all the time up until a few years ago. I kept having to send things back because they were cheaply made, broken or old. Their pricing on a lot of stuff now is the same as if I just went to regular store. I spend much less now too.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Amazon has turned into ebay it's just full of resellers selling junk now. I used to order off Amazon all the time up until a few years ago. I kept having to send things back because they were cheaply made, broken or old. Their pricing on a lot of stuff now is the same as if I just went to regular store. I spend much less now too.


I'm a bit curious about what you buy from Amazon. I buy clothes and tools and have never had a problem.


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

For some, the less fees they have to pay, if they opt in through Prime. The app fees deter alot of tips.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Invisible said:


> That was my thought, too. The low income won’t have Prime memberships to get this promo.
> 
> Sometimes my low income customers had more class than the upper middle class and rich because they tipped.
> 
> Yet I could see with this partnership between Amazon & GH, people will think no tip is needed, regardless of the income level.


That is what I am thinking also…


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> That is what I am thinking also…


 Great minds think alike. 😀


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Kalee said:


> I'm not so sure about that, Gube. In order to qualify for free GrubHub deliveries, you would have to be paying for a Prime account @ $120 per year or I believe $80 if you're on Medicaid/SNAP?
> I don't know how many ghetto-ites are apt to pay for Prime.


I get my Amazon Prime for "Free" via Metro aka Ghetto PCS.. 

Only $60 a month. Prime. All unlimited everything. Plus the most generous Hotspot allowance.

15gb!

T mobile has something like that but it's $90 a month!

All these fools paying like $90. Plus a phone payment. Plus insurance.. have to have good credit too?

I would rather spend all that savings on some booze and stuff. All you have to do is hide the splash screen from your dooshy I phone Verizon/ATnT friends!


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

This Amazon thing hasn't even helped bring in more customers. It's still just as slow as it was before and just as bad as it was before with $4-6 offers all day long that I decline all day long. I think I declined maybe 8 offers all day yesterday and I had the app running from 5a,-11pm.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> I think I declined maybe 8 offers all day yesterday and I had the app running from 5a,-11pm.


I can do that on DD within half an hour!


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> I can do that on DD within half an hour!


Yep, that's how slow GH has gotten.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> Yep, that's how slow GH has gotten.


Just to make sure. You do realize that you are using the word decline right?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> This Amazon thing hasn't even helped bring in more customers. It's still just as slow as it was before and just as bad as it was before with $4-6 offers all day long that I decline all day long. I think I declined maybe 8 offers all day yesterday and I had the app running from 5a,-11pm.


Actually, the reason we don't get many offers is because GrubHub, under the direction of Just Eat Takeaway, onboarded a ton of new drivers in anticipation of future lockdowns. The offers are kept artificially low until Just Eat feels that you've earned the right to get a higher one.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Just to make sure. You do realize that you are using the word decline right?


Yes. They sent me about 8 offers all day and I declined all of them.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> Actually, the reason we don't get many offers is because GrubHub, under the direction of Just Eat Takeaway, onboarded a ton of new drivers in anticipation of future lockdowns. The offers are kept artificially low until Just Eat feels that you've earned the right to get a higher one.


I get higher paying ones, I just decline them because I'm not driving 25 miles for $25.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> I get higher paying ones, I just decline them because I'm not driving 25 miles for $25.


Yeah, I don't take those either. What I meant was offers that are both more than eight dollars and more than $1 per mile, like $9 for 1.5 miles or $12 for 3 miles.


----------

